# Ryley's Run Sacramento Hotel



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, wouldn't it be nice to be in CA???!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Oh, wouldn't it be nice to be in CA???!!!


92 degrees Saturday and 91 yesterday---had to water the darn yard!!!!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

gosh i wish we had that weather. It was like 40 here today. :yuck:


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

It was beautiful out here on the Coast!! But the weather is changing...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Samaliners said:


> It was beautiful out here on the Coast!! But the weather is changing...


No kidding! It was 87 yesterday, and right now it's 61 with 22 mph winds!

So this hotel allows dogs? That's the only way I can see us doing Ryley's Run, as otherwise I'd have to leave here about 5:30 a.m., and I'm just not inclined to do that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It was 30 degrees when I got up this morning...

I think that's the hotel that allows dogs. I seem to remember that chain being mentioned before.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yep, I just checked the Web site, and it says pets are welcome.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Yep, they do - went by personally and talked to them. It's just a normal La Quinta Inn, nothing fancy, but, nice and clean, close to the event, and there are tons of places around to eat.


----------

